# #2 of nine



## robert flynt (Mar 19, 2018)

Blade material CPM154CM heat treated to RC 60-61. Handle material is dyed and stabilized black ash burl. This one is sold to Sprung

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 10


----------



## Steve Walker (Mar 19, 2018)

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!
Man Robert, I like this one better than the first one you posted, don't get me wrong, it is a real beaut, but this one just grabbed me as soon as I saw it. Great great great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 19, 2018)

Grabbed me, too. Think it's the effervescence-like look of the handle. Truly a work of art! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 19, 2018)

Too cool! I love that lavender coloring in the handle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 19, 2018)

Oh Man! My heart is not going to make it through nine of these!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Mar 20, 2018)

Great looking knife Robert!!! I love black ash burl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 20, 2018)

Foot Patrol said:


> Great looking knife Robert!!! I love black ash burl.


Me too!


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 20, 2018)

Purple rain, purple reign!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 20, 2018)

This is one is my favorite of the three you've posted so far mostly because I like the blade profile and handle shape best. That dyed black ash burl is pretty darn sweet too tho.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 20, 2018)

Well, to keep it on the up and up and within the rules, I approached Robert about buying this one and, well, it'll be getting a new home here in MN! I'm looking forward to owning and using one of Robert's knives.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung (Mar 27, 2018)

Well, #2 arrived here in today's mail. WOW! Just awesome.


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 27, 2018)

Sprung said:


> Well, #2 arrived here in today's mail. WOW! Just awesome.


I'm jealous!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 30, 2018)

I like the lines in that one Robert. The BAB is stunning but the blade profile and grind grabbed my attention first!


----------

